# Complete Audio Install



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

all i have to say is i love JL Audio- But you should do a write up on the install cant have too many of those around here. And Welcome to CT man some audio gurus will come on here and give u the low down.


----------



## Ugaritic Mot (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, it's been awhile but I had some major delays thanks to my JL Audio Supplier, not that I am going to name them *cough*Sonic Electronix*cough*.
I ended up having to source some of the items elsewhere at a higher cost to myself.

Anyway, moving on. Speakers, Sub and Amp are here, Wiring is ready to go. Now as for the head unto, that has already been installed, it was not an easy process. I will be doing a write up on it within the next few weeks. It has some great benefits but also a few issues.

The install will be happening at the end if the month and a write up to follow shortly after. Any tips before I begin would be appreciated.


----------



## Najdovskii (Jun 18, 2013)

JL Audio is great but over priced, Alpine is better.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Any plans to do sound dampening?
Car Sound Deadener Noise Control Silencer - Online Shopping with FactoryFast Australia


I put tons of CLD in my front doors and I feel it was not enough.


----------

